# Crew passes



## jerekb (Jul 3, 2009)

I have to make crew passes for everyone and I want something that looks cool lol any ideas or any of your own.... I know I know just be creative but meh i want some ideas. thanks.


----------



## willbb123 (Jul 3, 2009)

We got ours from bandpasses.com
They've got some examples on there site: Band Passes .com - Sample Gallery


----------

